# Chihuahua behavior when pregnant? And belly size question?



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom

Bella hasn't had her ultrasound yet to confirm pregnancy but she has all the signs, several great ties during estrus, her vulva is slightly enlarged still, nipples markedly enlarged over the past 2 days so I am pretty sure she is pregnant. 

I guess I have two questions, first off, over the past few days she has become a lot less active and only walks on her walks when usually she is trying to run the whole way, she is laying in a strange new position, instead of curling up in a ball, she prefers to lay stretched out on her side with her legs sticking strait out and believe it or not, even though she is just 2 weeks 3 days pregnant (hopefully), her tummy has a rounder, fuller look already! My kids even noticed as well as my neighbor who didn't know I had bred her asked if she had gained weight! Bella is a 5lber so she is by no means a "teacup" size and has a nice long torso and wide pelvis and hips for birthing according to my vet but yet she already is looking pregnant! No weight gain but her tummy just below her last rib is 1/4" bigger (in the morning after a pee but before breakfast, same tape measure) then before her heat! No signs or symptoms of infection at all, just seems pregnant looking already! Is it possible that because she is a Chi she is starting to show a bit early? 

Also, over the past couple of days she has become more protective and wary of anyone but our immediate family. This morning she barked at and ran away from the 5 year old boy I babysit before school and made him cry because he loves Bella and she is usually so loving to him but she seems to want to be left alone and has developed a sort of antisocial to "strangers" attitude. She is every bit as loving as ever to us, but still... Is this normal behavior for a pregnant dog? 

I'll be calling my mentor today too but thought I'd ask here and see if anyone experienced this. Bella is the least aggressive, most outgoing little girl you can imagine except for all of a sudden! She isn't aggressive and let Dominique pick her up but she was quite obviously distraught by the idea and as soon as he sat down with her she jumped down and got in her bed and gave him the evil eye, which made him cry!

Any experienced Chi grandmas or grandpas out there that have observed this behavior?

Sorry for the book and thanks in advance!

Heather

Here is a picture of Bella from the side today... notice the nipples and slight belly? She was always a slim/trim dog... 










I couldn't find a good side view picture of her before physique but I found this picture of some cute Chi and Bella has always maintained a similar figure to this dog... what do you think?


----------



## Brodysmom

Can't help you too much since I"m not a breeder, but good luck! Would love to see some pictures of the expecting mom and dad! Is this your first litter? Will be looking forward to hearing more! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom

Thanks for the reply, yes, this is my first litter and I am not sure if I will be breeding another, I specifically picked a well matched pair with good lines and health certified parents and have waited until their health certifications came back and Bella's 4th heat to breed them. Depending on how her pergnancy and delivery goes will depend on if I let them breed again in the future. If not they will be getting spayed and neutered afterwards like all my other fur babies. Either way, I'm really excited as are my buyers. I have 6 lined up even though I am not expecting 6 for a first litter with Chis. I figure it's better to have more then less and Bella came from a litter of 6, it was her mom's first litter too with no runts, no complications etc and her grandmom had 3 litters, a 4, 5 and 6 puppy litter respectively! My mentor said that size of litter is determined by the mom and gender by the dad (goes along with my schooling as a nurse too so it makes sense) so I guess we COULD have a big litter! I'll try to take a picture of her belly today to post if she will let me! Every time I get close enough to take a picture of her she is trying to crawl in my lap. Bella is a momma's dog all the way... 

Heather

**edited to add** 

There are individual pics of Bella and Wiley on my welcome post in the newbie section if your interested!


----------



## Brodysmom

Oh, I just went and saw the pictures on your other post!! They are beautiful. I would expect gorgeous puppies. How exciting. Will look forward to following along with you. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom

Aww thanks! I personally think Bella and Wiley are stunning but then again, I AM biased! LOL! My mentor (also Wiley's breeder) said that we could get anywhere from cream with apricot markings (Bella has some, they just don't show in the photos) to red like Wiley or even possibly a fawn since Bella's father was a fawn. Wiley comes from line breeding and has red siblings, parents, grand parents etc. I'd like to get a red girl with Wileys markings... If so I'm keeping her myself and naming her Sophia (I think.... I will have to see her to be sure the name fits). Our friends have been waiting patiently for almost a year for Wiley and Bella to be certified and ready to be bred and they are hopeing for a cream girl just like my Bella, personality and all. I guess we'll all have to see what happens, how many pups, what gender and what colors they have... sigh...


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom

bumping to show Bella's belly. Unfortunately I couldn't find a good picture of her from the side before her heat (never had a reason to take a picture like that before... )... 

So what do you think? She has always had a slightly smaller abdomen then her chest... perhaps I can find a picture online with a Chi that has a similar build to her before she started to get a belly?


----------



## doglover4eva

*wow*

My chihuahua is also pregnant (possibly) and if so, she would be about 5-6 weeks pregnant! She looks so similar to your's (even though yours is only 2 weeks while you took her picture)! I wish you the best of luck and how big is she now? Good Luck with your possible mom-to-be!


----------

